# Vista Closes in on 150 Million Sold Licenses



## soumya (Apr 3, 2008)

With the wind of adoption blowing hard in the sales of Windows Vista Service Pack 1, the latest Windows client from Microsoft is closing in on the 150 million sold licenses mark. According to the latest statistics from Net Applications, Vista's market share has jumped over 1% in March, up to 14.02%. At the end of February, Vista accounted for no less than 12.92% of the operating system marker, but the past month represents an important milestone for the platform.

Not only has Microsoft dropped the first service pack for Vista, but it has also announced price cuts for the Home premium and Ultimate editions of the operating system, in a move designed to stimulate the upgrading process from Windows XP. Available as of March 18, 2008, Windows Vista SP1 has yet to make its entire impact felt, however, it can only contribute to accelerating the update pace of the operating system. 

Back in December 2007, data from Net Applications indicated that Vista had a market share of 10.48%. In January 2008, Microsoft Chairman Bill Gates correlated the figure with an install base of over 100 million copies. The latest statistics made available put Vista right on track for the 150 million mark, earlier than mid-2008, which means that adoption is accelerating. 

At the same time, Windows XP's market share continues to drop, and in this context Vista's predecessor is down to 73.59%. And while it was said that Mac OS X and Linux will have the opportunity to grab more audience because of Vista, the share of the open source platform is stagnating at approximately 0.6% for the past four months, this while Apple's operating system jumped from 7.46% in February to 7.48% in March. As such it is clear that Windows Vista's main growth comes at the expense of Windows XP, but that the latest Windows client has yet to grow on its own.

*news.softpedia.com/news/Vista-Closes-In-on-150-Million-Sold-Licenses-82354.shtml


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

the reason is *vi$ta* is forced on branded pc's ,laptops etc.

ppl should really consider going for *system76* pc's or laptops without *Vi$ta-ware*.it is PITA,formatting and re-installing XP for many *m$ *fans.

*M$haft* is forcing this crapware.sick of this!
ppl should support *FOSS* instead and use *GNU/Linux*!


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 3, 2008)

vista sales rocks, but the OS $ucks


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes the main reason for vista's sale is because it is the only option available if you buy branded PC or Laptop. I am one forced vista user


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ppl should really consider going for *system76* pc's or laptops without *Vi$ta-ware*.it is PITA,formatting and re-installing XP for many *m$ *fans.


only if the shipped to india.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 3, 2008)

@praka
no one likes too much hate. and using $ sign instead of S is pretty old not fun anymore... BSOD, reinstalling, formatting and all jokes were funnier till SP2 was released for XP.

me thinks instead of bashing vista and MS, time will be better spent in contributing to some meaningful opensource development and support.

if something is so great it will find its place to the top on its own (like firefox is doing...) even if anyone tries to hold it down  (zen gyaan)

@CADcrazy
yes I also donot like MS forcing Vista into new laptops so I didnt buy.. a lot of people like me made the same decision and see what Dell did.


and generally

Business establishments are here to make profit they are'nt non-profit foundations. anyway if they become too greedy they will die on their own. simple.

instead of badmouthing our opponents like our politicians do, let us take the gentleman stand, help out people who are new, make our offering better, contribute to the community and let the work speak for itself 


I dont know how many agree with me but I said what I thought 


_


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 3, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> me thinks instead of bashing vista and MS, time will be better spent in contributing to some meaningful opensource development and support.



+1. 
Many of pro oss guys(including me sometimes ) here waste their time n energy bashing MS/Vista that could be used somewhere else as pointed out


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

it is my oath to spread FOSS and Linux+making vi$ta users aware of the DRMed cr@p.I will hotlink enlightning sites to make vi$ta boys know that!
$-stands for evil M$haft monopoly unethical ways to make money anyway.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I will hotlink enlightning sites to make vi$ta boys know that!



.....and get a week long holiday ?


----------



## iMav (Apr 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> it is my oath to spread FOSS and Linux+making vi$ta users aware of the DRMed cr@p.


u still wanna re-start drm talk .... do u want me to remind u what u said  why do u want to provoke ppl to kick oss a$$ in every thread and then u will start crying tht MS fanboys are biased this and tht ...


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> it is my oath to spread FOSS and Linux+making vi$ta users aware of the DRMed cr@p.I will hotlink enlightning sites to make vi$ta boys know that!
> $-stands for evil M$haft monopoly unethical ways to make money anyway.



No one gonna listen to you the way you are spreading it. Everyone ll think you as a tad mad OSS guy and ignore you


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

^why?interested ppl can look on the links provided.if I like FOSS to be spread,I will try my bit. FOSS dont have the ads running all over the town.
many ppl still use window$ due to ignorance.let them know the superior alternatives 
reg "tad mad"-Once I am convinced on an ideology which is sane,I am fully into it(for eg FOSS).the other one should be eliminated from earth(M$haft) before my death hehe! 
this 1diot pro-m$ kids are really getting me on nervers! they will post whatever crap to save the sinking vi$ta.see this thread itself!


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 3, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> No one gonna listen to you the way you are spreading it. Everyone *will* think you as a tad mad OSS guy and ignore you


 
Will???? We already know he is a Mad OSS guy & ignore him.


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 3, 2008)

^^ Actually you are little too much infected with fanboyism. 
fanboyism = blindness


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 3, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> fanboyism = blindness



Nope, fanboyism = madness.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 3, 2008)

> ^^ Actually you are little too much infected with fanboyism


 
Yeah, u r right. After a good conversation with Choto, I have realized that there is no point in telling u guys the truth & clearing misconceptions. The time I spend here to type for u or arya can be used to render something in 3D resulting in more money or on a date resulting in more fun 



> fanboyism = madness


 
Madnesss...........THIS IS DIGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT.

We all know what will be the final outcome. Vista having the largest market share with time & mature drivers, Linux still trying to Play catch up with MS & Apple in market share department, Lingeeks still whining that Vista sux although they have no idea or explanation on why it sux....they just have to say it cos it is from MS/Apple.

The cycle goes on, it's better to leave this arguement to kids.....real man grow up.....no wait, Prakash Uncle has not...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rjpn3L3bSJQ


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 3, 2008)

I m in favour of Windows Vista...but , XP is nice too !


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 3, 2008)

Sales says all....
Vista is seriously smooth ar butter....and its for newbies and for less literates...

I have used ubuntu for some time...its free...its got many software...and so on..but is it user friendly...its a BIG NO....

For everything i have to search internet and do all typing of editing...i dont have time and many dont too...for them vista or xp is best...

Every company has their own tactics to push sales...will you blame hyundai for copying the design from merc for their car? You simply buy...

Get over it...
And stop screaming against vista...as if its like a virus or trojan!   Give them some credit for their work...i feel without ms's motivation , i wouldnt have had a system...and would have got this much interest in tech...
Take t whatever way you want.. 
Vista is good..so does ubuntu...


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

^who will use Vi$ta illegal copies? heh!my local assembler says nobody wants vi$ta now as it is a flop as the news spreads.  it is not smooth as butter,it needs a 2GB RAM+good gfx card +good processor to run the white elephant(vi$ta)also it got the cancer *DRM* and spy probs.those who sucks in ethics will use vi$ta 

it is a bad bad world where ppl supports a monopoly to loot them,loot their privacy.anyone with some sense remaining will switch to *GNU/Linux* or BSDs  flaming me dont help u ppl either.GO the *FOSS* way!


----------



## narangz (Apr 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^who will use Vi$ta illegal copies? heh!my local assembler says nobody wants vi$ta now as it is a flop as the news spreads.  it is not smooth as butter,it needs a *2GB RAM+good gfx card +good processor* to run the white elephant(vi$ta)



I've 1 GB RAM, Nvidia 6150 onboard graphics & AMD X2 3800+
Vista runs fine. 
Is this a super machine?

Man please don't spread that crap. Writing sh1t against windows in each & every windows & ms related thread is not fair. I am not fighting with you or attacking you(as you said in some other thread). It's a _humble_ request.

You haven't replied to my thread in OSS section that why ubuntu is slower than Vista on my system? But keep writing against Vista. Did I write crap about linux in that or other threads?

If you really want to spread OSS then this is not the right way to do so.
You can have linux related threads & you've complete OSS section for that. Create a website or whatever to spread OSS awareness but do it in the right way. I hope you understand & don't take this in a wrong way.


----------



## iMav (Apr 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> those who sucks in ethics will use vi$ta


we dont need lessons in ethics from ppl who openly say tht they support piracy 

PS: avoid making such statements


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2008)

Vista needs a good PC to run buy anyone can run it.

The latest edition of ubuntu needs a good pc to run, a techie to run and access to google to run.

That's what the difference is.



narangz said:


> I've 1 GB RAM, Nvidia 6150 onboard graphics & AMD X2 3800+
> Vista runs fine.
> Is this a super machine?
> 
> ...


 
+1. Vista runs super smooth on my 3 yr old Thinkpad T43 and in my desktop with AMD 3000+ single core, 1Gig ram, 6150 chipset. 

The most confusing installation that I did was Ubuntu. 

One question for Mr. Big Mouth. 

I have Pinnacle PCTV TV tuner card. On vista, I just install Pinnacle TV app, run the scan and watch TV. Tell me how to do the same for linux

Think of me as a pure non-techie, I don't want to use a single command for this, don't want to see a single error as I do not understand anything about error.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

iMav said:


> we dont need lessons in ethics from ppl who openly say tht they support piracy
> 
> PS: avoid making such statements


it was purposely bend to weigh whether I support *Digital Restrictions Management(DRM)* or Piracy ?
I have answered piracy!because NO WAY can we expect the imposition of *DRM* looting user's rights.
Why I DONT support DRM(you also should):


> *Proprietary software going wrong*
> 
> The limits of proprietary software go beyond the security issue (see our article on source code): today proprietary software interferes with the spread of culture and information. This happens mainly through two technologies:
> 
> ...


*www.getgnulinux.org/windows/stand_for_a_free_society/

But I am against piracy by any standards.I dont use window$ at all,although I have XP license+cd resting somewhere in my house.
Infact the biggest *hypocrats* are those who use pirated window$ and come here to preach M$haft gospel  

Infact those who install's OS X 10.5.x from torrents to their PC's and coming here to defend piracy should stfu.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2008)

^^^ Dude. Terming yourself as OSS guy and not being able to answer questions asked about linux?? You should be ashamed of yourself for being so irritant, ignorant, hypocrat.



> anyone with some sense remaining will switch to *GNU/Linux* or BSDs  flaming me dont help u ppl either.GO the *FOSS* way!


 
It is you that are flaming with jealousy that noone's interested in your rants.

Better learn how to answer questions on linux and then spread the FOSS gospel.

and btw, watch this video. The phrase that macguy and windows guy say at the end is directed towards people like you who are more ignorant than educated.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rjpn3L3bSJQ


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

^oh I see!I had tried *PCTV50i* ("vi$ta capable) on a system with Ubuntu,and it automagically ran with *tvtime* software without any use of terminal,if that is what u want to say!  
while in XP,it tooks a lot of time and reboots to install the software(2 CDs of media centre different versions) HAHA!
BTW,I configured the card for DTH(SUN DTH).
-

recording with tuner -*Mythtv* OK?
and while in XP,that tuner card struggles stuttering sounds  all the mediacentre software is buggy!what say yaar?am I a big mouth?Thank You


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2008)

nope. those aren't working.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 3, 2008)

Offtopic:

_Mods, please move it to Fight-Club, Its become yet-another-windows-vs-linux thread_


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2008)

I get crystal clear audio quality for my card in XP. Don't bluff man.

just do a google for tvtime + pinnacle

and all that you see is no sound, no signal, no sound, no signal, blah blah blah.

huh. ignorant fanboy.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

who's bluffing what?  really ur not understanding.I had made threads reg this tuner.
I used S-video out of mpeg4 receiver for video and that tuner card was not  having AV in.I have to use the onboard audio for sound(line-in).
and my uncle is happy using the tuner with Ubuntu rather than virus ridden XP


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2008)

^^^LOL. supreme bluffing. uncle's happy using tuner with Ubuntu. I would say entire KPHB colony (asia's biggest colony, located in Hyderabad) is happy using Windows rather than "OS that look better in 'init 0'than in 'init 5' "


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

doesnot make sense talking to immature ppl


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2008)

^^^. Great, now you know how everone else feels when you do those stupid rants on forums. so, STFU.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

it is you who is not understanding!CTC! pctv 50i works very well in Ubuntu with TVtime.I can vouch that!the driver used is *saa7134* (philips).
what more u want baby?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2008)

Now, coming to the actual topic:

yes. I do belive that Vista will do what XP does in the coming months. I think it will not take much time for Vista to become mainstream. 

Yes. there are some issues and most of them are resolved in SP1 (500+ issues fixed). 

been using this OS for past couple of months and it's really good (for me)


----------



## axxo (Apr 3, 2008)

narangz said:


> I've 1 GB RAM, Nvidia 6150 onboard graphics & AMD X2 3800+
> Vista runs fine.
> Is this a super machine?



its not all about running the os..if thats the case even a 386pc would run linux..1gb/even 512mb enough to run vista..
1gb is ok..but 2gb necessary for ur apps to breath enough in the os environment


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 3, 2008)

Enough already.

[OFFTOPIC]
*@praka*, stop it. nag, nag, nag.

*@desiibond*, Tell Pinnacle to provide a TV App that works on Linux, its not the fault of Linux that they don't provide. But still it can be made to work using Tvtime, though you have to select France as the frequency(coz India is not listed coz of lack of contributors of the regional code). And frankly, if you don't want to know a single command, then I suggest you never touch Linux in your life.
[/OFFTOPIC]

_One more rant and thread gets closed._

Ontopic, those are nice figures for Vista, but I have my doubts of the corporate sales included in that figure. Or are these personal licenses of Vista on people's computers?


----------



## axxo (Apr 3, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Enough already.
> Ontopic, those are nice figures for Vista, but I have my doubts of the corporate sales included in that figure. Or are these personal licenses of Vista on people's computers?



single license multiple copies


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Enough already.
> 
> [OFFTOPIC]
> And frankly, if you don't want to know a single command, then I suggest you never touch Linux in your life.
> [/OFFTOPIC]


 
yep. That's what I do  
Linux not necessary for my day-to-day life. Windows does everything that is needed and that too with ease. If it ain't broke, Don't try to fix it. this might well be the reason why people are not migrating to non-MS OS.

If a company doesn't provide s/w or drivers for linux, that's a problem with that manufacturer and if the same happens with Vista, why are people blaming MS?? Isn't that too much??


----------



## narangz (Apr 3, 2008)

axxo said:


> its not all about running the os..if thats the case even a 386pc would run linux..1gb/even 512mb enough to run vista..
> 1gb is ok..but 2gb necessary for ur apps to breath enough in the os environment



For me & the apps I use 1GB is more than enough & after SP1 the speed is great. 

Apps I use- VS, Dreamweaver & such stuff. Anti virus I use is Avira.

512 MB is the minimum rec. You can't expect Vista to run speedily with 512MB RAM.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 3, 2008)

I think we better get some rules regarding ms vs mac vs linux fanboyism....

Its getting bad at times...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 3, 2008)

come on guys, please give vista a break.
@MS Boys: if you think vista rocks, keep using it. Don't care what others say. If you think vista is the best OS, then install 100 copies of it in your PC in 100 different partitions and enjoy yourself.

@ Mac Users: You are using macintosh. So let it stay that way. Live and Let Live. Continue praising mac in your apple thread and flaming vista and linux in the same place. But don't do it here.

@Linux Dudes: Its a fact that a person who is used to the things that MS and Apple call comforts can never ever become a proper BSD/GNU/Linux/CommandLine/HyperKnowledge type user. So ignore them and concentrate more on spreading GNU to those who have NOT yet seen a computer, so that they become accustomed to using Linux and continue using it.

This forum is to discuss technological news, but first, the poster posts a non technological thing which is supposed to be "news" in the technological news section, next, people make it into an OS war. Truely Rubbish.


----------



## din (Apr 3, 2008)

Please, for God's sake stop this rubbish. Stop *Khaitan*boyism (I am not supposed to say 'fan' !).

I know I am violating the forum rules by hijacking this thread and posting links that is not related to this, but *please stop this crap*. Help some poor people around us. Do something for the society. 

Please have a look at these two thread. Please join with us to make a difference in someones family. Please. 

Pay the Hospital bills by body parts!!

Please help the family - And spread the word

Thank you.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 3, 2008)

It is well knows fact...........
Vista Rocks and so its sales Rocks and will continue the same way. Anti windows people can only shout..and can do nothing.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> @ Mac Users: You are using macintosh. So let it stay that way. Live and Let Live. Continue praising mac in your apple thread and flaming vista and linux in the same place. But don't do it here.


Appreciate your effort in moderating and guiding members.  But Mac users are the most docile, soft spoken & shy members in the forum who almost never post outside threads which doesn't has to do with a Mac.  



rayraven said:


> Offtopic
> 
> _Mods, please move it to Fight-Club, Its become yet-another-windows-vs-linux thread_


Why do you want fight club be your hunting ground to prey less verbatim armed members? Unless the thread deserves to be moved to FC (debate natured topics), it won't be moved at you discretion. 


Does it thread need to run any longer? Closed.


----------

